# Pictures of my ferals



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thought I'd post some pictures of the ferals on my balcony. These are the ones that CoyoteJoe is going to help rescue! (so they don't get poisoned)
The first one is a picture of Roberto (grey) and Aramis (red) as babies. The second one is of Roberto and Aramis. The third one is a picture of Paloma from last year before I release her...


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*more pictures*

The first one is Gabriel. The second one is Alabaster, Gabriel's sibling...I have yet to capture him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are really beautiful. I'm glad they are going to be safe.
Great job. Thank you for being so dedicated while others would have said ...what ever will be...


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are some really pretty birds.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

This is the first summer I've seen such variation in color...thanks, freeflyer for your willingness to help too...


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

It's sad that you have to part with them, I know you're going to miss them. Will you discourage others from moving in?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

There Was Loads Off Ybs In Differant Coulors In My area I Even Got 2 Young Pure White Ferals And 2 Brown Ones And A Dark brown With Black Bars


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Glyn said:


> There Was Loads Off Ybs In Differant Coulors In My area I Even Got 2 Young Pure White Ferals And 2 Brown Ones And A Dark brown With Black Bars


Wow, this is mental! Just recently I rescued and then released a pigeon exactly like that who had string wrapped round his feet. I'd never seen one that colour. Today I used a link in another thread to try and find the name of that particular pattern (spent hours reading it, lol!) Have a look, it's fascinating!

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/index.html

PS Still don't know what it's called...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Beautiful birds!*

Irretractable,
Your feral friends are just beautiful! And so lucky to have you and Coyotejoe fighting their corner!
All the best.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

coyotejoe said:


> It's sad that you have to part with them, I know you're going to miss them. Will you discourage others from moving in?


Yes, I'll just have to pay more attention and not let them settle in so much! I think once Paloma's gone, it'll be a little easier...


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Teresa said:


> Irretractable,
> Your feral friends are just beautiful! And so lucky to have you and Coyotejoe fighting their corner!
> All the best.


Thank you!


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

"Irretractable" brought the four birds up yesterday and we settled them in with the rollers just before a very noisy thunderstorm and heavy rain. I checked on them after the storm and all the birds were down on the floor but didn't seem terribly disturbed and when I put the feeder down they swarmed in, scrambling over one another like a bunch of hogs! This morning they were all up on the boards and fed nicely without the mad scramble. All are looking fine and seem quite at home now.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice birds. Wish i could met some.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Are Gabriel and Alabaster Paloma's other batch of children?
Before you moved them did all the children and parents still live together?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How are the birds doing, Coyotejoe?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Can ferals be trained to race? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

well some say yes and some just dont know for sure lol


----------

